# لفظ الرب



## Jesus is the truth (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*معى شبهه اريدكم ان  تردوا عليها ارجوكم انا اعلم ان بها جهالات كثيرة لكن سأطرحها كلها لأني مُتعب منها جداً 

*


> *يقول المسيحيون : إنه ورد إطلاق لفظ كلمة ( رب ) على المسيح في مواضع كثيرة منها :
> 1 – ما ورد في انجيل متى 16 : 22 من قول بطرس للمسيح : ” حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هَذَا! ” . ( ترجمة فاندايك )
> 2 – كما ورد في انجيل متى 17 : 4 قول بطرس للمسيح : ” يَا رَبُّ ، جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا! ” ( ترجمة فاندايك )
> 3 – وقد قال المسيح عن نفسه بحسب إنجيل متى 7 : 21 : ” لَيْسَ كُلُّ  مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي : يَا رَبُّ ، يَا رَبُّ ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ “. ( ترجمة فاندايك )
> ...


*


منتظر ردكم...
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*هسالك سؤال

انا متفق معاك ان كلمة " كريوس " لها معنى السيادة البشرية 

لكن هسالك سؤال

ممكن يطلق على انسان لم ياتى للوجود لقب رب ؟؟؟؟

وهو لسه فى ظل اللاموجود بالمنظور البشرى  هو سيد مين؟؟؟
*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*
لنرىّ ماذا يَقُولْ الكِتابُ المُقدس . 

في بَشارةّ مار متى ألأصحاح ال 7 

لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ

أذا هُنا في هذه ألأية يُوضح السيد المَسيح أنه الربّ 

ولِنسألْ أنفُسنا ونتأملْ قَليلاً في الكِتابّ المُقدس مَن هو الربّ 


سفر المَلوك ألأصحاح ال 8 

60لِيَعْلَمَ كُلُّ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ


والمُرنَم في مَزمورهَ ال 100 بأرشادّ الرُوح القُدس ماذا يَقولْ 

3اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ اللهُ

أعتَقدُ أيها ألأحبه المُشَكيكين ألأمر واضح وصَريحّ جِيداً ولايِحتاجُ الى أِنكار أو رِفض . *


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 ديسمبر 2012)

كلمة كيريوس لهاكتر من استخدام سواء عن الله او عن البشر 


> G2962
> κύριος
> kurios
> koo‘-ree-os
> From κῦρος kuros (supremacy); supreme in authority, that is, (as noun) controller; by implication Mr. (as a respectful title): - God, Lord, master, Sir.





> Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains : Greek
> 3261 κύριος (kyrios), ου (ou), ὁ (ho): n.masc.; ≡ DBLHebr 3363, 3378, 123, 1251; Str 2962; TDNT 3.1039—1. LN 12.9 Lord, supernatural master over all (Mt 1:20; 1Co 1:3); 2. LN 57.12 owner, one who owns or controls estate land and property such as slaves (Lk 19:33; Jn 13:16; Gal 4:1); 3. LN 37.51 ruler, master, lord, one who exercises authority over (Mt 6:24); 4. LN 87.53 sir, a title of respect (Mt 13:27); 5. LN 53.62 say that one belongs to the Lord, see 3951; 6. LN 87.56 honor depends on master’s judgment (Ro 14:4+), see 5112


لو لشخص تابع تكون للبشر لو مطلق يكون للاله
ونمسك حته كدة من كلام المشكك فيقول:ـ"





> *–  وقد قال المسيح عن نفسه بحسب إنجيل متى 7 : 21 : ” لَيْسَ كُلُّ  مَنْ  يَقُولُ لِي : يَا رَبُّ ، يَا رَبُّ ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ  “. ( ترجمة فاندايك )*





> *
> كلمة ( رب ) في النصوص السابقة مترجمة عن الكلمة اليونانية Kurios =   كيريوس ، وهي لفظة كثيراً ما تُطلق في الكتاب المقدس على غير الله سبحانه   وتعالى من البشر والملائكة ، وذلك دلالة على الاعتبار والاكرام والتوقير ،   فعلى سبيل المثال :*


22πολλοι ερουσιν μοι εν εκεινη τη ημερα κυριε κυριε ου τω σω ονοματι προεφητευσαμεν και τω σω ονοματι δαιμονια εξεβαλομεν και τω σω ονοματι δυναμεις πολλας εποιησαμεν

كيريوس كيريوس
ولو نظرت للنص بعد تحويلة للعبرى هتلاقيه
يهوة يهوة

ot every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works

لورد لورد وكابتل
وهنا مضاف لكيريوس الملكوت فالامر منتهى من الاساس


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هسالك سؤال
> 
> انا متفق معاك ان كلمة " كريوس " لها معنى السيادة البشرية
> 
> ...



*استاذي* *apostle.paul*
اجابتك مقنعة جداً وانا مؤمن تماماً ان الرب يسوع هو الله* لكن هذة الاسئلة اريد اجابتها لغويا  *لأن المشكك حرفي جداًاًاً حتى ان كان سياق النص واضح انه يقصد الله لكن يقول لك ان لفظ رب لا يطلق على الله فقط  ​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ولو نظرت للنص بعد تحويلة للعبرى هتلاقيه
> يهوة يهوة



عزيزي *سرجيوُس

**صحيح صيحيح لكن المشكك يقول ان هذا تحريف في الترجمات لجعل " يسوع "  الله *


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> عزيزي *سرجيوُس
> 
> **صحيح صيحيح لكن المشكك يقول ان هذا تحريف في الترجمات لجعل " يسوع "  الله *


1\يبقى عليه بالبينة
2\المراجع والقواميس بالاعلى تخرص اى مهلفط


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> 1\يبقى عليه بالبينة
> 2\المراجع والقواميس بالاعلى تخرص اى مهلفط



*البينة : الكلمة اطلقت على اكثر من شخص فلماذا لا تألهوه ؟ *
*
المراجع والقواميس : تقول انها لا تطلق على الله فقط بل من الممكن على البشر *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2012)

> اجابتك مقنعة جداً وانا مؤمن تماماً ان الرب يسوع هو الله* لكن هذة الاسئلة اريد اجابتها لغويا  *لأن المشكك حرفي جداًاًاً حتى ان كان سياق النص واضح انه يقصد الله لكن يقول لك ان لفظ رب لا يطلق على الله فقط


*حضرتك دى اجابة على سؤال انا لم اسئله اصلا

بقولك لو اخذنا كلمة رب بمعنى سيادة بشرية هل يصح ان يطلق على شخص انه رب قبل ان يوجد فى حيز الوجود البشرى؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 ديسمبر 2012)

> البينة : الكلمة اطلقت على اكثر من شخص فلماذا لا تألهوه ؟
> 
> المراجع والقواميس : تقول انها لا تطلق على الله فقط بل من الممكن على البشر


>>>>>
1-أخى  نحن لا نستق عقائدنا من بعض السطور المكتوبة - مقتطعة من سياقها -على إفتراض اننا وجدناها  فى  خبيئة اثرية لتقول  لنا   -من خلال كلماتها  شيئا لم نتسلمه ونتناقله .

كلا يا اخى الحبيب  .عقيدة تأنس الاله وإتيانه فى الجسد إنسانا  كاملاً وهو الاله الازلى ..هى عقيدة تسلمناها عموما  من الرسل بشهود كثيرين جدا وامناء جدا ومحل ثقة وتداولناها وتناقلناها  بعديد من الاجيال للعلماء الامناء الشرفاء  موضع الثقة والتقدير...


2- السياق.:-  فمع  كون كلمة كيريون وكيريي  حينما يقصد بها المسيح  تكتب فى كل المخطوطات بحروف كبيرة بالكامل ويحظى إسمه القدوس والالفاظ الدالة على سيادته -بالاختصار المقدس-  كناية عن البديهية فى التسليم له وحده دون شريك - بالاطلاق بكامل الاطلاق لهذه الصفات -أقول رغم كل ذلك - تاتى هذه الكلمات  فى أيات (عبارات) يختص  بها ..دون غيره ..ويكملها عبارات أخرى فى أنحاء الانجيل ,,فتظهر الصورة .
[    مثال    المرأءة السامرية  - إنسي تماما كونها قالت له   (يا سيد) -وعلى فكرة هنا ليست بالصياغة الدالة على الالوهية وليست بالحروف الكبيرة -ولا الاختصارات المقدسة - [ هذا الموقف بالاساس ليس من المصادر التى تستدل منها الكنيسة على ألوهية المسيح] سنفترض انها قالت له  يا مستر أو أى لفظ أخر  ... هو هنا يقول لها عن الماء الحى  الذى من يشرب منه لا يعطش قط الى الابد  بل ينبع من باطنه ينابيع ماء حى  ينبع إلى حياة أبدية ....وفى إصحاحات لاحقة عاد سياق الحديث عن طبيعة   هذا الماء الحى وإرتباطه  بمن يؤمن بيسوع ومن يقبل الروح الذى يرسله يسوع من الاعالى ..-  فالسياق بأكمله يتكلم عن شخص   ما  يهب من الاعالى ماءا حيا لا يكف فى تدفقه غاسلا مطهرا  ومرويا القلب والذهن وصولا الى الحياة الابدية . - فمن يكون ذلك الشخص المعطى  شيئا من الاعالى يتكرر لكل من يؤمن به ..على امتداد  الزمان والمكان ..!!]

3- إشتراك الانسان  مع  الاله عموما  فى  التعقل  والتبصروحرية الضمير وحرية التفكير والتدبير   والارادة  الواعية  -والعمل الحضارى البنّاء  - والقداسة   -و*السيادة ​*كل هذا  لايسقط عن  الله   كونه الاله الله
ولا عن الانسان كونه كائنا مخلوقا عاقلا تمتع  بالقدر والنوع النسبي من كل هذه الصفات . 
بلا  لبس ولا تداخل .

مثال:
فنحن  معلمنا  واحد [ بالمعنى المطلق ] هو المسيح-(متى23)
 وفى نفس الوقت  نقول [معلمنا: ]  بولس الرسول [ بالمعنى النسبي   ]  دون أن يتسبب هذا فى تشويش  او تداخل لدى عارفي الحق  والغير مزايدين ولا المراوغين فى الحق.


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا عزيزي  **ElectericCurrent

**انا عندي يقين ان المسيح هو الله لكني اتحدث عن لفظ كيريوس نفسة فهو يطلق على البشر ايضاً مثلما هو موضح في الشبهه **( بعض النظر عن الجهالات التي بها )** اريد منك مثالا من المخطوطات على لفظ كيريوس عندما يأتي على المسيح يأتي بحروف كبيرة كما قلت* ..... منتظر هذا


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *معى شبهه اريدكم ان  تردوا عليها ارجوكم انا اعلم ان بها جهالات كثيرة لكن سأطرحها كلهالأني مُتعب منها جدا*



لا داعي لكل هذا التعب يا ابني، لقد سبق وقلت لك لا تهتم بشبهاتهم لأن أصاحبها يفكرون وفقا لعقيدتهم المبنية على حرفية القرآن.  هم عبيد الحرف ونحن أحياء بالروح.
 
إيماننا بالوهية السيد المسيح ليس مبنيا على الحرف، ليس مبينا على "*لفظ كلمة ( رب ) على المسيح في مواضع كثيرة منها*" على حسب قول صاحب الشبهة، ولا يهمنا إذا كان لفظ "رب" لا يطلق على الله فقط... 
 
*لفظ "إله" *كذلك لا يطلق على الله فقط. عند الكثيرين، المال إلههم والسلطة إلههم والجاه إلههم والشهوة إلههم. 

مهما حاولنا أن نبين لهم أن التمييز في إستعمالات كلمة "رب" هي الفيصل، لن يجدِ بهم نفعا لأن من ليس له روح الله غير قادر على فهم كلام الله.

إيماننا بالمسيح أنه الرب الإله مبنيا على ما قاله عنه الكتاب المقدس في عهديه، وأقواله عن نفسه أيضا.

من أقوال المسيح التي تفوق العشرات أخترت التالي:

"*إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ*". (يوحنا أصحاح 8 عدد 24)

*سؤال* بسيط وسهل، من هو الذي إذا لم نؤمن به نموت في خطايانا سوى الله؟

لن أتطرق الى شرح  *أَنَا هُوَ *لان الكثير قد كُتب عنها في المنتدى، ولكن أصحاب الشبهات غير قادرين أن يفهموا أو لعلهم يرفضون الفهم والمعرفة.

*قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».*  (يوحنا أصحاح 8 عدد 58)
 
*السؤال* البسيط، من كان على الأرض قبلا المسيح أم إبراهيم؟ 

المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ” قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، *”أنا كائن*“». لأن كينونته لا علاقة لها  بالزمن، فهي كينونة دائمة! الله وحده كائن وكينونته دائمة.

المعنى واحد في الكتاب المقدس لكل من: *أَنَا كَائِنٌ و أَنَا هُوَ .... *

*"أنا هو الأول والآخر**"*  (رؤيا الأصحاح 1 العدد 17)

*السؤال*: هل يقدر أي نبي أو رسول أو أي رب أرضي أن يقول عن نفسه أنه الأول والآخر؟ 
الجواب: لا ... الله هو الآول والآخر إذ لا بداية له ولا نهاية.


يكفي هذا الكم من الحقائق عن الوهية المسيح، لأن الشبهة عن لفظ "رب ".


----------



## amgd beshara (12 ديسمبر 2012)

استخدام كلمة كيريوس للدكتور holy-bible
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display-html/10966


----------



## amgd beshara (12 ديسمبر 2012)

* الرد علي شبهة ان كلمة الرب تعني معلم

** هل لقب يسوع المسيح بلقب الله ثيؤس الذي هو ايلوهيم ؟

** ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 ديسمبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> لا داعي لكل هذا التعب يا ابني، لقد سبق وقلت لك لا تهتم بشبهاتهم لأن أصاحبها يفكرون وفقا لعقيدتهم المبنية على حرفية القرآن.  هم عبيد الحرف ونحن أحياء بالروح.
> 
> إيماننا بالوهية السيد المسيح ليس مبنيا على الحرف، ليس مبينا على "*لفظ كلمة ( رب ) على المسيح في مواضع كثيرة منها*" على حسب قول صاحب الشبهة، ولا يهمنا إذا كان لفظ "رب" لا يطلق على الله فقط...
> 
> ...




*صدقيني يا امي انا لا احتاج لإثبات ان المسيح هو الله هذا ايمان راسخ في عقلي لكني وضعت هذة الشبهه لأجد لها رد لغوي وبالطبع يوجد لها وانا اعرف ردود على جهالات كثيرة في هذة الشبهه ولكن يوقفني نصين فقط هم الذى اريد لهم توضيح فبالطبع كلمة كيريوس لها قواعد حينما تطلق على الله وحينما تطلق على بشر مثل كلمة رب في العربي لها قواعد ايضاً هذا ما جعلني اطرح هذة الشبهه هُنا *




> استخدام كلمة كيريوس للدكتور holy-bible
> http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display-
> html/10966
> 
> ...




*جمــيعهم قرأتهم *​


----------



## amgd beshara (12 ديسمبر 2012)

> *جمــيعهم قرأتهم *


و مفيش رد ؟


> *يوقفني نصين فقط هم الذى اريد لهم توضيح *


كويس ممكن توضح النصين و ايه مشكلتهم بالتحديد


----------



## amgd beshara (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*apostle.paul* 
*
بقولك لو اخذنا كلمة رب بمعنى سيادة بشرية هل يصح ان يطلق على شخص انه رب قبل ان يوجد فى حيز الوجود البشرى؟*
			  			#*9* 
؟
للرفع


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> و مفيش رد ؟



*في رد على نقطة واحدة *



> كويس ممكن توضح النصين و ايه مشكلتهم بالتحديد



*متبقى نص واحد *

*اعمال 25  : 26 : ” ولَيسَ لَدَيَّ شَيءٌ أَكيدٌ في شأنِه فأَكتُبَ  بِه إِلى  السَّيِّد ، ( أي القيصر ) فأَحضَرتُه أَمامَكم وأَمامَكَ  خُصوصًا، أَيُّها  المَلِكُ أَغْريبَّا، لأَحصُلَ بَعدَ استِجْوابِه على  شَيءٍ أَكتُبُه .. ” 
 ( الترجمة الكاثوليكية – دار المشرق – 1994)*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> *apostle.paul*
> *
> بقولك لو اخذنا كلمة رب بمعنى سيادة بشرية هل يصح ان يطلق على شخص انه رب قبل ان يوجد فى حيز الوجود البشرى؟*
> #*9*
> ...



*
مأخدتش بالي 

لا معتقدش انها تنفع *


----------



## amgd beshara (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*وأمَّا أنا، فما وجَدْتُ أنَّهُ فعَلَ شيئًا يَستوجِبُ بِه الموتَ، ولكِنَّهُ  رفَعَ دَعواهُ إلى جَلالَةِ القَيصَرِ، فعَزَمتُ أنْ أُرسِلَهُ إلَيهِ، 26وأنا لا  أملِكُ شيئًا أكيدًا أكتُبُ بِه إلى جلالَتِهِ. فأحضَرتُهُ لَدَيكُم، ولَديكَ  خُصوصًا أيُّها المَلِكُ أغريبّاسُ، حتى إذا سألتُموهُ عَنْ قَضيَّتِهِ حَصَلْتُ  على شيءٍ أكتُبُهُ*​ اع 25 : 26 ... المشتركة

*  25وَتَبَيَّنَ لِي أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ مَا يَسْتَحِقُّ الإِعْدَامَ. وَلَكِنَّهُ  اسْتَأْنَفَ دَعْوَاهُ إِلَى جَلاَلَةِ الْقَيْصَرِ، فَقَرَّرْتُ أَنْ أُرْسِلَهُ  إِلَيْهِ. 26وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي شَيْءٌ أَكِيدٌ أَكْتُبُهُ إِلَى جَلاَلَةِ  الْقَيْصَرِ بِشَأْنِهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَحْضَرْتُهُ أَمَامَكُمْ جَمِيعاً، وَخَاصَّةً  أَمَامَكَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ، حَتَّى إِذَا تَمَّ النَّظَرُ فِي  قَضِيَّتِهِ أَجِدُ مَا أَكْتُبُهُ.*​ اع 25 : 26 ... ترجمة كتاب الحياة

*  Ž25&#144;أَمَّا أَنَا فَوَجَدْتُ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ شَيْئًا يَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَوْتَ.  لَكِنَّهُ رَفَعَ قَضِيَّتَهُ إِلَى جَلالَةِ الْقَيْصَرِ, فَقَرَّرْتُ أَنْ  أُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى رُومَا. Ž26&#144;لَكِنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ وَاضِحٌ أُكْتُبُهُ  عَنْ مَوْضُوعِهِ إِلَى جَلالَةِ الْقَيْصَرِ. لِذَلِكَ أَحْضَرْتُهُ أَمَامَكُمْ  جَمِيعًا, وَخَاصَّةً أَمَامَكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ, حَتَّى  إِذَا نَظَرْنَا فِي قَضِيَّتِهِ, أَجِدُ مَا أَكْتُبُهُ*​ ترجمة الكتاب الشريف

فواضح من الترجمات ان النص المقصود به التعظيم لشخص يدعوة السيد او فخامتك , جلالتك ... و ما الي ذلك 

اما كلمة الرب عندما تقال للسيد المسيح فهي احيانا تعني صيغة احترام و تعظيم لشخصه 
و احيانا اخري تأتي لمن له سلطان علي اشياء لا يتسلط عليها الا الله وحده 
مثل رب السبت .. ربي و الهي .. و كلمة رب عندما تأتي مع ملكوته ...

فالسيد المسيح انسان كامل امام الناس و لكن في كثير من الاحيان عند ظهور سلطانه و قدرته اللاهوتيه او التيقن من انه المسيا يدعونه برب بمعني اله .. و هكذا هو المسيا في الفكر اليهودي


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 ديسمبر 2012)

> *البينة : الكلمة اطلقت على اكثر من شخص فلماذا لا تألهوه ؟ *
> *
> المراجع والقواميس : تقول انها لا تطلق على الله فقط بل من الممكن على البشر *


يبدو انك لم تقراء ما كتبته


> *بقولك لو اخذنا كلمة رب بمعنى سيادة بشرية هل يصح ان يطلق على شخص انه رب قبل ان يوجد فى حيز الوجود البشرى؟*


ممكن توضح قصدك


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2012)

> *مأخدتش بالي
> 
> لا معتقدش انها تنفع *


*تمام

هفهمك بقة الموضوع منطقيا فى نقط

بما ان ...... كريوس " رب " يمكن ان تطلق على الرب بمعنى الربوبية المطلقة او على ذو السلطات البشرية " الملوك والسادة والرؤساء " 
فلماذا لا تكون اطلقت على يسوع من باب السيادة البشرية فقط وليس الربوبية المطلقة " الالهية "

سالتك سؤال 
هل يصح ان يطلق على شخص انه رب قبل ان يوجد اصلا فى الحيز البشرى 

يعنى لو اخدت مثال قيصر من قياصرة روما يصح ان ياخذ لقب رب او سيد قبل ان يولد اصلا ويكون له وجود؟؟؟؟؟

الاجابة لا لانه اصلا مش موجود فازاى هيكون سيد وملك ورب وهو ملوش وجود 


يسوع ...........

يسوع اطلق عليه رب " كريوس " من قبل ان ياتى للعالم كانسان 
وهو بنفسه قال ان داود دعاه بالروح رب 
وداود يسبق يسوع جسديا بمئات السنين
فكيف يكون يسوع هو سيد داود من جهه سيادة بشرية ويسوع اتى بعد داود بمئات السنين حسب الجسد

اذن يسوع هو رب داود بالروح وليس من جهه سيادة بشرية
ولا يوجد رب لنا ولداود بالروح سوى رب الخليقة 

فربوبية يسوع ربوبية روحانية وليس مجرد سيادة بشرية 

وصلت؟
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> وصلت؟
> *


*وصلت جداًاً 
**لكن متبقى نقطة وهي ان لفظ كيريوس نفسة اكيد له قواعد معينة عليها يمكن ان تأتى على انسان كسيادة بشرية او على رب الارباب صحيح ؟*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *وصلت جداًاً
> **لكن متبقى نقطة وهي ان لفظ كيريوس نفسة اكيد له قواعد معينة عليها يمكن ان تأتى على انسان كسيادة بشرية او على رب الارباب صحيح ؟*​


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ألا يوجد قاعدة ؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب - ليسامحنى اساتذتى  -إذا كنت أقاطع حواراتهم الثرية  بخواطرى البسيطة الشديدة التواضع:
***  هل السيد الرب يسوع المسيح   كان  بحسب المقاييس البشرية والاجتماعية ... 
- هل كان  سيداً  غريراً -  أو أحد النبلاء أو الشرفاء فى الاغنياء؟؟
- هل كان السيد المسيح  وهو النجار  بن النجار هل كان من طبقة الاثرياء  ذوى الاطيان - هـل كان من الاعيان!!؟؟ ..
- هل يمكن أن تفهم سيادة المسيح  بالمعنى البشرى ..وهو  الذى لم يكن له أين يسند راسه..؟؟!!  ..وهو الذى عاش من  تعب يديه كصنايعى .. وإحتاج لتكملة من تبرعات اهل الخير.,, واكل هو وتلامذته من السنابل المتروكة للفقراء على سبيل  - الصدقة ...
المسيح الذى  كان حواريه ومختاريه وأخلائه .. من صيادى السمك البسطاء ..
الذى حصل على إستاراً  بطريقة إعجازية من جوف سمكة ليدفع الضريبة- الجزية.ولم تكن لا فى حوزته ولا فى حوزة أياً من الاثنى عشر.
الذى لما إحتاج جحشاً ليركب عليه ...   إستعاره..وقال [* الرب محتاج إليه* ]
الحقيقة أن الشيطان كثيراً ما يعمى البصائر  -عن حقائق  لاتخفي على أحد -  ويخدعها  وهى قابلة لذلك.


----------



## Jesus is the truth (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الحقيقة أن الشيطان كثيراً ما يعمى البصائر  -عن حقائق  لاتخفي على أحد -  ويخدعها  وهى قابلة لذلك.





*حقيقى عندك حق متأسف لسؤالي...*


----------



## amgd beshara (19 ديسمبر 2012)

> *حقيقى عندك حق متأسف لسؤالي...*


اخي الحبيب 
مفيش داعي للاسف .. انت من حقك تسأل 
اعتقد دكتور اليكتريك ميقصدكش انت بالكلام ده .. هو يقصد من لا يؤمن


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أعتقد دكتور اليكتريك ميقصدكش انت بالكلام ده .. هو يقصد من لا يؤمن*



أحبائي أنا لا أقصد إلا الاشخاص الذين  يكابروون ويعاندون الايمان  ويشاغبون  فى الحق..
بكل إصرار
وأؤكد إننى *لا  ولم أقصد أى أحد من الاعضاء  المحترمين* فى منتدىات الكنيسة العربية . بهذه العبارة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرب يبارك حياتكم.... لكن يا اخوتي انا سألت في هذا الموضوع حتى اجد اجابة حرفية على سؤالي فانا عندي يقين كامل ان الرب يسوع هو رب الارباب وملك الملوك لكن فقط للتوضيح اللغوي *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 ديسمبر 2012)

> *لكن متبقى نقطة وهي ان لفظ كيريوس نفسة اكيد له قواعد معينة عليها يمكن ان تأتى على انسان كسيادة بشرية او على رب الارباب صحيح ؟*


رد سريع دون تفاصيل

صح ، احنا المسيحيين بنقول ان كيريوس تعنى الرب (الاله)
وهذا الشخص يقول تعنى السيادة البشرية .

هل من دليل على ان كلمة الرب -التى قيلت عن المسيح- تدل على السيادة البشرية ، اسأله.؟
الاجابة هتكون لأ ، يأما ممكن يديك الايات اللى بتقول ان كيريوس قيلت عن بولس مثلا ، وهذذا خطأ لان ديه تثبت ان لكيريوس معنى بشرى ولكنها لا تنفى ان لكيريوس معنى آخر وهو الرب الاله - ،، فهمتنى ؟ 

1- هناك من العهد القديم ما يثبت ان المسيح سيُدعى (الرب) كصفة الهية ، مثلا
  Jer 23:6فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا. 
فى النص العبرى فان الرب هنا جاءت (يهوه) وهو اسم الله فقط ، وليس لاخر
حتى ان اليهود يخشون النطق به -- جاءت فى الترجمة السبعينية (قرن 3 ق.م) كيريوس 
اذن فنحن امام اثبات من العهد القديم ، ان اليهود الذين سيكونون ايام المسيح سيطلقوا عليه لفظ الرب (يهوه - كيريوس) والذى لا يُطلق إلا على الله. ، وهذا ما حدث اذ دعاه اليهود المؤمنين بالرب (كيريوس)

2- ابوستل بول جاب حتة حلوة (مزمور 110: 1)
ديه اتكلم عنها المسيح (متى 22: 43) وذكر كيف يدعو داود المسيح القادم بالرب ، ؟ - هل الرب هنا هى صفة بشرية ام الهية؟ - بالطبع الهية وهذا هو سبب سؤال المسيح لليهود . وسبب عدم الاجابة عليه ، فلو كان المقصود السيادة البشرية - فلماذا لم يجيبوا ؟ 

3- لو تعامينا عن كل هذا ، فإن كان يلتزم هذا الشخص بالحرفية 
قل له ، ما معنى قول توما للمسيح ( ربى والهى) ، هل الرب هنا صفة بشرية ام الهية ؟

ولو فرضنا ان كيريوس لا تأتى إلا للسيادة البشرية (وهذا خطأ فادح ومحض خيال غير واقعى)
فهل نحن كمسيحيين نعتمد على ذلك اللفظ فقط لاثبات الوهيته؟
الموضوع منتهى من قبل ان يبدأ

هل تقدر يا اخ جيسس ايز زا تروث ، تجبلنا الشخص اللى بتناقشه هنا ، علشان نتكلم معاه؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ردك راااااااااااااااائع جداً جداً ..... بجد متشكر قوووووي ... لا يا عزيزي هذا جئت به من موقع ليس شخصاً اعرفة اصلاً 

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 ديسمبر 2012)

يا عم ربنا يكرمك 

انا عايز اقول حاجة كمان بالنسبة لمزمور 110:1
لما اليهود حاولوا يفسروها ، بلموا .. هم يؤمنون بالوحدانية ولكن فكرهم كان ابسط من ان يستوعبوا وحدانية الله الجامعة ، فلما ترجموا النص للارامى (ترجوم يوناثان) كتبوا حاجة مهمة جدا " قال الرب لكلمته" 
فهم يؤمنون ان لفظ الرب الثانية (التى هى نبوة على المسيح بلا ادنى شك) هى صفة الوهية ، لم يقدروا ان يتجاهلوها.
ولهذا كان سؤال المسيح لليهود.


----------

